# Can you use Rock wool in an Aquarium?



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Hello all,

I was wondering if you can use rock wool as a substrate?
Can you use rock wool plug for aquarium plants?

Thank


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Best to remove it.

http://fins.actwin.com/aquatic-plants/month.9609/msg00003.html


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks,

I don't have a planted tank but I was curious what alternate types of substrate you can use for a planted tank.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

TBemba said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I don't have a planted tank but I was curious what alternate types of substrate you can use for a planted tank.


Are you looking for anything in particular? Pool filter sand works, plain gravel works, there are quite a few alternatives to the expensive "plant" substrates.


----------

